# Salmon in brine for 5 days



## nicefly (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi all,
Monday (today is Saturday) we had salmon for dinner.  The whole filet was too much for dinner so I took half , sliced into chunks and put in 4:1 brown sugar to salt.
I had planned on smoking it some time during the week but was busy with work.  Anyone brine salmon for this long before?  Should I soak it in water before I let it dry a bit?  I am definately smoking it just wondering if anyone else brined this long before


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

nicefly said:


> Hi all,
> Monday (today is Saturday) we had salmon for dinner.  The whole filet was too much for dinner so I took half , sliced into chunks and put in 4:1 brown sugar to salt.
> I had planned on smoking it some time during the week but was busy with work.  Anyone brine salmon for this long before?  Should I soak it in water before I let it dry a bit?  I am definately smoking it just wondering if anyone else brined this long before




Wow!!
That's a long time, but I guess it depends on what's in your brine.
However I would think if it was strong enough to keep it from spoiling in the brine for 5 days, it would most likely be way too Salty.
I brine my fish in my brine for hours, not days.
Could be others out there who know better, though.

Bear

Bear


----------



## nicefly (Nov 9, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> That's a long time, but I guess it depends on what's in your brine.
> However I would think if it was strong enough to keep it from spoiling in the brine for 5 days, it would most likely be way too Salty.
> I brine my fish in my brine for hours, not days.
> ...


Wow the fish is hard, not quite to rock stage yet but hard haha.  Put a fan on them then onto my smaller smoker with some persimmon wood I have left from a tree in the yard.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

Are you cold smoking it for lox?
Either way I would definitely give it a good 2-4 hour soak in water, and change the water a couple of times.
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm with Al, I'd think you'd need to soak those fillets in ice water to get rid of some of the salt. When I hot-smoke salmon I brine for 4-6 hours, and even then soak the fillets in ice water for a hour. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

GRAVLAX goes that long. I would taste it before soaking. If you like what you have , you are good to go, or soak in fresh water if needed. In any event, a hour or two in water with the appropriate amount of Cure #1 will allow you to Cold Smoke and make LOX. Otherwise, hot smoked as usual...JJ


----------



## Murray (Nov 9, 2019)

The above post’s have you covered.  Since I like to experiment I would keep one very small piece and not soak it in water just to see what it would taste like.  Only experiment with a very small piece since you might end up spitting it out. This tiny piece of fish will be done long before the rest but it will give you an idea of the degree of doneness you are looking for.


----------



## nicefly (Nov 9, 2019)

Al, I am hot smoking it as cold as possible in Houston.

You all convinced me, it the water it goes.

Edit: I like the idea of soaking some and not soaking some.  I am going to try that.  Alot of fuss for a little bit of fish haha.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

Just curious, we taste test Sausage and Bacon before we make changes or Soak to adjust Salt...Why would you randomly soak this Salmon before Tasting?...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Just curious, we taste test Sausage and Bacon before we make changes or Soak to adjust Salt...Why would you randomly soak this Salmon before Tasting?...JJ




I know why you ask, but 5 days in Brine is kinda scary in my book, but then I hot smoke ALL my Salmon. I brine thin pieces for 4 hours & thick pieces for 6 hours.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

I only make lox with my salmon so it has cure #1 in the brine & I still soak it for an hour or so. But my cure is not a brine cure it is a dry cure. You can try it both ways, but after 5 days in a salt brine, I'm betting that it will be too salty for your taste. When I hot smoke salmon I don't brine it at all I just put EVOO on it & some Cajun seasoning & smoke it for about 45 minutes until it's flaky. Will be interested to see your results.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

John, this Salmon may very well be salty. Regarding tasting, there should be no Safety issue since it was Brined and refrigerated. 
I raise the question because all the responders Taste Test their product and recommend Newbies do so. However, this time Everybody went right to Soak It. I just found it an unusual response for the high level of experience here...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> John, this Salmon may very well be salty. Regarding tasting, there should be no Safety issue since it was Brined and refrigerated.
> I raise the question because all the responders Taste Test their product and recommend Newbies do so. However, this time Everybody went right to Soak It. I just found it an unusual response for the high level of experience here...JJ



Sorry I confused you on "Scary":
I didn't mean scary "Dangerous"--I meant "Scary" SUPER DUPER SALTY. My BP is at least 185/110 just thinking about it, and that's with 3 doses of 400 mg  of Labetalol per day!!
It's a given that after 5 days of Salt Brine it's gonna need a lot of soaking---No testing needed.
And I test All my Bacon curings to see if soaking is needed, and so far never has been needed.

I'd say after about 4 hours of soaking in fresh cold water, I could then start taste testing it for salt flavor, to see how much more is needed.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

The OP does not give the amount of Salt used, the amount of Water, or the the weight of the Fish. From that info, No One can say it will be too salty and needs soaking. 
While the salt amount could be 10% by weight, it equally could be 1-2% and not salty at all...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The OP does not give the amount of Salt used, the amount of Water, or the the weight of the Fish. From that info, No One can say it will be too salty and needs soaking.
> While the salt amount could be 10% by weight, it equally could be 1-2% and not salty at all...JJ




And at 1-2%, couldn't that spoil in "Not Salty at all" water for 5 days?
That's why in my first comment I leaned towards, "If it had enough salt in the water to keep it from spoiling, it would be much too salty after 5 days. Not saying I'm right---Just my thoughts on salt brining for 5 days instead of for 4 to 6 hours.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

1 to 2% Salt is a very common amount in an Equilibrium Brine. If the Salt is 2% of the combined weight of the Water and Meat, one day or thirty days, the meat can't get saltier than 2%. If the Salmon had Spoiled over the 5 day soak, there would be no doubt about it and this thread would never have been posted.
Bottom line, we don't know how much Salt the OP used. None of us can accurately say, " it doesn't need soaking, " or " it needs to be soaked 5 hours "  or " its way too salty and needs to soak overnight." There is no way to make any kind of recommendation. However, if the OP Tastes a sliver of his Salmon, he can then determine if it's fine as is, needs a little soaking or a lot of soaking.
I didn't think suggesting Taste Testing would stir up any controversy...JJ


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2019)

The OP says a 4:1 brine of sugar over salt, which is what I use.  Depending on the size of the pieces, I would dry brine for up to 7-8 hours for the largest pieces.  Less for less.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

cmayna said:


> The OP says a 4:1 brine of sugar over salt, which is what I use.  Depending on the size of the pieces, I would dry brine for up to 7-8 hours for the largest pieces.  Less for less.



Thanks...I caught that too and have used that proportion sucessfully. But, how heavy is the Filet? Did he use 1 Quart of water in the Brine or 1 Gallon? Was that 4:1 in Ounces, Cups, Pounds? We don't know and it makes a big difference...JJ


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2019)

Sorry,
I assumed a dry brine which is what I do.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Sorry,
> I assumed a dry brine which is what I do.



LOL...No need to apologize. Reading the post again, that too is vague. By Culinary Definition, a Brine is Salted Water or other Liquid. A Cure, is covering in Salt and Sugar. The term Dry Brine, in Culinary Terms, was coined fairly recently, about a decade or so ago, while the meat gets Salted, it's typically no more than a Tablespoon or 2, compared to Cups or Pounds in Curing...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> 1 to 2% Salt is a very common amount in an Equilibrium Brine. If the Salt is 2% of the combined weight of the Water and Meat, one day or thirty days, the meat can't get saltier than 2%. If the Salmon had Spoiled over the 5 day soak, there would be no doubt about it and this thread would never have been posted.
> Bottom line, we don't know how much Salt the OP used. None of us can accurately say, " it doesn't need soaking, " or " it needs to be soaked 5 hours "  or " its way too salty and needs to soak overnight." There is no way to make any kind of recommendation. However, if the OP Tastes a sliver of his Salmon, he can then determine if it's fine as is, needs a little soaking or a lot of soaking.
> I didn't think suggesting Taste Testing would stir up any controversy...JJ




OK---I see it now---The reason we differ is I never knew anybody used an Equilibrium Brine when Brining Salmon. Bacon yes, Salmon No. If that's really true, then I'm wrong on the original disagreement. I'm used to Brining 4 hours for thin pieces of Salmon and 6 hours for thicker pieces of Salmon, and by no means anywhere close to Equilibrium. And then all I have to do is rinse my pieces off---No soaking at all.
Xin Loi,

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2019)

Fish muscle has very little connective tissue, they swim and the muscle does not have to support their weight. The muscle is no where near as dense as red meat. Equilibrium can be reached in hours rather than requiring days. Since the salt can easily penetrate between the loose muscle fibers and the higher the concentration the dispersion happens fast. The difference between Artisan Scottish Smoked Salmon and lesser Smoked Salmon is the pitmaster's knowing how much salt and how long to leave the salt in contact for the perfect concentration. The beauty of equilibrium is it is fool proof.  It takes the Guess work or years of experience out of the equation. If I predetermine I want 1.75% Salt, I add the amount of salt needed by the weight of fish and water. This way, although equilibrium may be reached in hours, it doesn't get any saltier if left soaking over night or even a few days...JJ


----------



## nicefly (Nov 10, 2019)

First, thanks for all the replies.  I am learning alot between different fish preperations.

Second, sorry for the confusion in my use of terms.  1/2 lb of fish I used 2cup brown sugar 1/2cup salt and the only liquid was sucked out of the salmon.  covered the fish slices (4) and put it in the fridge.

I ended up soaking 2 pieces in cold water in the fridge for about 3 hours changing water 3 times.

I did not taste it because I did not know whether I could eat it raw or have to cook it.  I guess I could have cooked some.

Dried under the fan while I took the kids to the movies.  It was dark when I got home so I am smoking it right now.  Update soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2019)

nicefly said:


> First, thanks for all the replies.  I am learning alot between different fish preperations.
> 
> Second, sorry for the confusion in my use of terms.  1/2 lb of fish I used 2cup brown sugar 1/2cup salt and the only liquid was sucked out of the salmon.  covered the fish slices (4) and put it in the fridge.
> 
> ...




I haven't done any for a long time, but everybody who tried my "Step by Step" has loved it.
Here it is:
Smoked Salmon

Bear


----------



## nicefly (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks Bear I will check that out.
As for today, the unsoaked was salty.  I like salt but it overpowered the fish.
The soaked had hardly any salt and a nice flavor from the salmon.

I will probably eat both the soaked and the unsoaked because I do like salty.  This will make a good snack at work.

Both were a bit tougher than other smoked fish I have made or had, but not quite jerky just more compact like the flakes were glued together.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------

